# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Máy khoan taro nhiều mũi cùng lúc.

## ngochieu5522

Máy khoan nhiều đầu là loại máy khoan cho phép khoan, taro hay vát mép nhiều mũi cùng một lúc, sử dụng loại máy này giúp thu ngắn thời gian gia công, nâng cao năng suất làm việc.


Khi cần gia công nhiều lỗ có kích thước nhỏ và vị trí gần nhau trên cùng một chi tiết, phương pháp truyền thống là gia công từng lỗ một, phương pháp này không những tốt nhiều thời gian và công sức mà còn làm gia tăng chi phí sản xuất. Để khắc phục khuyết điểm trên, các nhà sản xuất máy khoan đã cho ra đời nhiều loại đầu khoan có thể gắn cùng lúc nhiều mũi để kết hợp với một loại máy khoan thông thường tạo thành máy khoan nhiều đầu.

Như vậy một bộ máy khoan nhiều đầu sẽ bao gồm 1 máy khoan bàn thông thường được gắn thêm một loại đầu khoan có nhiều trục để có thể khoan đồng thời nhiều mũi cùng lúc.

Căn cứ vào nhu cầu thực tế của mình, khách hàng có thể tự chọn hoặc yêu cầu nhà cung cấp tư vấn để chọn một máy có chức năng thích hợp và một đầu khoan với số lượng trục và vị trí các trục phù hợp với công việc mình cần.
*
Chọn máy khoan:*
Có khá nhiều loại máy khoan để bạn chọn như máy khoan tự động, máy khoan manual, máy chỉ khoan, máy khoan và taro, máy taro tự động, máy khoan cần...tất cả đều có thể trở thành *máy khoan nhiều đầu* nếu được gắn thêm 1 loại đầu khoan nhiều trục. Tuy nhiên, để chọn đúng loại máy, bạn cần quan tâm 3 vấn đề sau:
- Chức năng của máy khoan: như đã nói ở trên máy khoan khá đa dạng về chức năng như máy chỉ có khoan, máy vừa khoan vừa taro, máy chuyên taro, máy tự động, máy bằng tay... nên hay chọn đúng loại máy mà bạn cần gia công.
- Công suất máy khoan: Do máy bạn chọn sau đó sẽ được sử dụng để gia công nhiều mũi nên công suất của máy phải bảo đảm đủ mạnh để cùng lúc kéo nổi số mũi bạn chọn. VD: Máy khoan và taro ZS4116D động cơ 1HP, công suất taro tối đa M12 trên 1 mũi, nếu bạn muốn sử dụng máy để taro 1 lúc 3 mũi thì lúc này khả năng taro tối đa của máy chỉ là M4 x 3 mũi.
- Tốc độ máy khoan: Tương tự như công suât, tốc độ của máy cũng phải tính dựa trên kích thước của các mũi khoan trên đầu khoan nhiều mũi sẽ được gắn vào máy.

Chọn *đầu khoan nhiều mũi*
Đầu khoan nhiều mũi có thể gắn cùng lúc nhiều mũi khoan hoặc mũi taro có 2 loại để bạn lựa chọn:
- Đầu khoan nhiều mũi cố định: Các mũi khoan sẽ không thể thay đổi được vị trí mà sẽ được cố định lại chính xác theo tọa độ mà khách hàng yêu cầu, loại đầu này có ưu điểm là giá rẻ, bền và chính xác hơn đầu di chuyển, thường được lựa chọn cho việc gia công hàng loạt, gia công 1 kiểu chi tiết với số lượng nhiều mà không thay đổi thiết kế.

_Đầu khoan nhiều mũi cố định (fixed type)_- Đầu khoan nhiều mũi điều chỉnh được vị trí: Loại đầu khoan này cho phép bạn thay đổi được vị trí của từng mũi trong một giới hạn nhất định, giúp bạn có thể gia công được nhiều loại chi tiết với nhiều bản vẽ khác nhau. Loại đầu khoan này do phải điều chỉnh từng vị trí bằng tay nên không chính xác bằng đầu cố định, và giá thành cũng cao hơn.


_Đầu khoan nhiều mũi điểu chỉnh được vị trí (adjustable type)_
*Tính có sẵn và giá thành sản phẩm*
Máy khoan nhiều đầu thường được sản xuất dựa trên yêu cầu của khách hàng, mỗi khách hàng sẽ có những yêu cầu khác nhau và mỗi một loại máy hay đầu khoan thường chỉ đáp ứng đúng yêu cầu của khách hàng đó, do vậy máy khoan nhiều đầu hay nói chính xác hơn là đầu khoan nhiều mũi là loại sản phẩm không được sản xuất đại trà, chỉ được sản xuất và cung cấp số lượng ít sau khi có đơn đặt hàng, nhập khẩu cũng theo dạng nhập hàng lẻ dó đó sẽ không quá khó hiểu khi đầu khoan nhiều mũi thường không có sẵn và giá thành tương đối cao, thậm chí 1 đầu khoan còn có thể có giá cao hơn cả 1 cái máy.

Để đặt mua máy khoan khoan nhiều đầu bạn cần cung cấp các thông tin sau:
- Cần khoan, taro hay kiểu gia công khác?
- Số lỗ cần gia công?
- Kích thước lỗ cần taro(đường kính x độ sâu)?
- Kích thước của chi tiết cần taro (DxRxC)?
- Mô tả vị trí các lỗ cần gia công (tốt nhất là gởi kèm bản vẽ kỹ thuật)
- Gia công trên vật liệu gì?
- Loại đầu cần mua (cố định hay điều chỉnh được vị trí)?
- Loại máy cần mua (Tự động hay manual)



Theo: _http://cokhi24h.com/may-khoan-nhieu-dau-nhieu-truc_

----------

nthanhhang279

----------


## nthanhhang279

Bài viết rất chi tiết và dễ hiểu, đây là loại sản phẩm rất phức tạp nên rất khó mua

----------


## thanhminh243

Cảm ơn bác vì bài viết có nhiều thông tin bổ ích ạ

----------

nthanhhang279

----------


## persona222

Một loại máy hay, máy có bao nhiêu đầu thì tăng bấy nhiên lần năng suất làm việc nhỉ.

----------

